

How "three strikes" file-sharing enforcement system is working in France - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-french-anti-piracy-agency-finds-18-million-file-sharers-investigates-10/

======
bediger
An article that mostly toes the Anti-Piracy At Any Cost/Infringment is theft
dogma.

You can tell because it misses the other side of the coin: Did movie or
recorded music sales rise in France? Because notationally, that's what Anti-
Piracy is all about, right? If grotesque, massive dragnets like this eliminate
"piracy", yet sales don't rise, empirically, we can all get off the Anti-
Piracy bandwagon, and stop paying for the dragnets.

